# Testenwiederholung

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab mal ein kleines Problem.

Die Pfeiltasten "runter" und "links" werden nicht wiederholt wenn ich den Finger auf der Taste lasse. Bei allen anderen Tasten geht das. Ist auf der USB Tastatur und der Laptoptastatur so.

An was kann das liegen? 

Danke

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Ein Schuss ins Blaue...

evtl. mal eine andere "xf86-input-evdev" Version testen...

Ist es im Terminal (ohne X) auch so?

............................................

PS:

Du hast ein Tippfehler im Titel

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn ich mit Strg+F1 ins Terminal gehe, geht es. Aber im X geht es nicht.

Sebastian

----------

